# Govanhill & Dollan Baths, Glasgow June 09



## Gorecki (Jul 2, 2009)

The Govanhill Baths, closed in 2001 amidst outcry from the local and wider communities, has lain empty since. 

The Govanhill Baths Community Trust, formed from a vibrant and determined grassroots campaign to save the Baths, is raising funds to renovate the Baths as a Health and Wellbeing Centre, run by the community for the community. 
They have recently been granted planning permission for the renovations. 

This place is magical, I was like a kid in a candy store 

















Main Reception






Upstairs to the actual baths





















Sunbed Room






Sauna Area
















Ladies Pool






Small Pool






Fitness Room






Staf Room






The Washouse / Laundrette / Steamie






Boiler Area











The Trust's activities extend into many areas, including an exciting and developing programme of the arts. 
For further information, please visit the website www.govanhillbaths.com or get in touch at [email protected]

I also belive the baths are opening in September for Doors Open Day so get down there, it's a stunning place!






Next stop was Dollan Aqua Center in East Kilbride! 
It's closed until 2011 for maintenance.
FAIL 
Security was well on the ball, got inside for about 2 minutes but got a few crap shots by pointing and clicking!


----------



## thatlizkid (Jul 2, 2009)

wow, the Govanhill Baths, its ridiculous that such a beatuful building was closed in the first place but its awesome that they are going to renovate it. I will have to check it out when it opens again!

amazing photos btw!


----------



## Krypton (Jul 2, 2009)

That would have been very elogant in its day. Great Pics Gorecki


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 2, 2009)

Fabulous find, Gorecki. I'm very much in two minds about derelict swimming pools...I'd love to explore one, but don't want to see one closed as I love my swimming too much! 
Great that it's going to be renovated and brought back into use though.


----------



## Skin ubx (Jul 4, 2009)

Just absolutely loving the wide angle views of your pics


----------



## Andymacg (Jul 5, 2009)

fantastic pics chap

I used to live just down the road from govanhill baths first time I ve seen in side the place since it closed down


----------



## zimbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice work Miss G 

Good to hear it's getting saved too.


----------



## Bryag (Jul 5, 2009)

Having been born in East Kilbride, my brother used to take me to the Dollan baths as a kid. He used to dump me in the kiddies pool and go off to the diving pool. Although I was only 4 or 5 I remember it like it was yesterday The dinstinctive arch shape has always stuck in my mind for some reason. Ahhhh, memories


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 5, 2009)

Brilliant capture there..also glad to hear it will re-open.


----------

